# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Columbine video game upsets victim's father

## Joey2ness

http://edition.cnn.com/2006/TECH/fun....ap/index.html

There is an interview with one of the students who survived the attack (got shot about four times mind) and decided to download the game and try it out:
http://www.kotaku.com/gaming/feature...rpg-171966.php
If anyone is interested. 

Many of the columbine students who survived being shot still suffer for the rest of their life as they have spinal injuries and are paralyzed for life.They have house's with wheelchair ramps and lifts. One of the most tragic A columbine girl who was shot but survived had spinal cord damage(paraylyzed for life) , her mother had depression and 6 months later the mother comitted suicide The reports say she went to a pawn shop, bought a gun, loaded it and killed herself on the spot. She was pronounced dead at the hospital. She probably couldn't bare the pain of knowing her daughter would be in a wheel chair for the of her life.


Columbine shooters Harris and Klebold are just a couple of extremely pissed-off kids with an arsenal. 

You play as Harris and Klebold and I think you are supplosed try to kill as many F-Heads as possible in the game. ''Kein Mitleid für die Mehrheit'', no pity for the majority

SUPER COLUMBINE MASACRE RPG to download you must scroll down and click free and wait 30 seconds
http://rapidshare.de/files/20704452/...neRPG.zip.html

----------


## zimmy

> "I was a bullied kid. I didn't fit in, and I was surrounded by a culture of elitism as espoused by our school's athletes."



Eh... boo hoo...i'm too weak to stick up for myself

----------


## cfiler

That kids parent is such an attention whore. Seriously, like he didn't get enough news time after columbine, or when that movie "Bowling for Columbine" was created. Almost like he's using his kids death for his own gain. It doesn't seem sincer, if he truely cared, he'd be out there everyday, not just when there is a news story.

----------


## Joey2ness

Harris was required to take the drug Luvox as part of anger management therapy

Some theorized that Luvox's side-effects contributed to what happened, though some of Eric's friends theorized that he had stopped taking the drug beforehand (which could have triggered an even more violent reaction as stopping Luvox suddenly can enhance the negative side-effects). The autopsy reports showed that he had low therapeutic levels of Luvox in his system at the time of death.

----------


## Joey2ness

The game is Awesome!!!!!!!

The timing on when they would start shooting was pre-planned by the shooters.The attack was to start at exactly 11:17 a.m., when the highest possible number of students would be located in the cafeteria.

In the game alot the words in the story line are base on real life 
self written journal and poems by the teen shooters(the words are hard to read in the game).

Gameplay (There is alot but this is the good part)
I enters the school library with Klebold and wipe out almost everyone and the We walk past the windows and police sirens and lights go off.Next thing a option screen comes up and i have 2 options 1 to blow my brains out here in the library or 2 to continue killing everyone in the school.You know what happens next

Both Harris, 18 years old, and Klebold, 17, committed suicide after they killed the students
(actual pictures in game)

----------


## guest589745

You have problems. Seek help.

----------


## Joey2ness

> You have problems. Seek help.


After playing the Columbine Massacre RPG, I became obsessed with the columbine shooting. Good job to the people who finished this game. This proves you are most likely to commit a school shooting.

I probably gonna try the Columbine paintball, it's an indoor paintball arena with the the Columbine High-school layout .
http://www.columbinepaintball.com/

They have an indoor arena that replicates pretty much the same dimensions as Columbine High-School as to re-live closely the Columbine Shooting. 

They have 3 staff members who have studied the Columbine Shooting in good detail to bring you the full experience. You can re-live the experience again and again

Full blown Columbine experience: 

You can be Trench Coat Mafia(Harris or Klebold) or the F-Heads at the other end of the gun

Trench Coat Mafia - Experience what these young teen-agers lived while shooting at groups of people. Feel the emotions from killing defenseless people and then expecting the SWAT team to take you out.

Innocent Students- Experience what the innocent students and teachers lived while running for their lives, hunted and without weapons to defend themselves, not knowing when the Trench Coat Mafia will hit.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

Wow maybe you need some lessons in life I dont know about you but a game like this is not needed, it obviously has negative ramifications hence your preceptions and attitude towards the subject

----------


## mwolffey

> You have problems. Seek help.



ditto...ill second that

----------


## PeteyK

wtf is wrong with this person...i cant tell if ur being serious(in that case ur f*cked up and need help) or ur just an a$$hole. get some respect for the ppl that died.

----------


## Thug Nasty

This is just plain fvcked up. Seriously.

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

> wtf is wrong with this person...i cant tell if ur being serious(in that case ur f*cked up and need help) or ur just an a$$hole. get some respect for the ppl that died.


No sh1t, First of all I can't believe there is a game or a paintball arena, and second it is the most assinine thing in the world to play either of those environments.

----------


## O.fO.shO

I think Joey needs meds .

----------


## ect0m0rph

This is a terrible idea for a game. The creator was looking to make money. There are plenty of ways to bring up the idea behind columbine without glorifying the killers and undermining the deaths of the students.

----------


## bigpapabuff

> This is a terrible idea for a game. The creator was looking to make money. There are plenty of ways to bring up the idea behind columbine without glorifying the killers and undermining the deaths of the students.


agreed

----------


## TesticularFortitude

Ive been looking through this forum today, and have been reading some fvcked up shit... a game simulating Columbine??!!?? The first time i smiled since opening this thread was looking at the 2 dead Columbine shooters from the game .. the world is a better place now that they are dead .

----------

